# We're getting a Dick's Sporting Goods..



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

..at Cordova Mall in 2013 according to the PNJ. Anyone ever been to one? Is it like Bass Pro with less hunting stuff?

http://www.pnj.com/article/20111107...rdova-Mall?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

more like acadamy. they have one in daphne


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Never been to one but have seen them mentioned on some of the gun forums. Apparently they have some decent prices on ammo and guns when they have a sale.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

BILL_MONEY said:


> more like acadamy. they have one in daphne


Guess I'll be sticking with the local stores. I'm not sure anyone working at Academy has even seeen the outdoors.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Not as bad as walmart though. They don't have a clue.



gator7_5 said:


> Guess I'll be sticking with the local stores. I'm not sure anyone working at Academy has even seeen the outdoors.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

There were some pretty big stores in the Raleigh, NC area when I lived up that way for a short while. They actually had folks employed that really knew their business. Had indoor shooting range, etc. And would have some really decent sales on both hunting and fishing at the end of the seasons. I have been wishing that they would put one in locally, we shall see how this one goes.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Fishing stuff is priced too high,unless it's on sale. It's more a sporting goods store than it is hunting and fishing. I've been in a couple and see no need to go back.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Great store and competitively priced, wish we could get something like it here. Funny in Destin we have a Bass Pro and no other hunting stores, looks like a local shop would come here instead of competing with the big box stores there.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

They have less fishing stuff compared to Academy... but more Golf .. no idea on the hunting selection.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the sporting goods store that is named "Dick's
". I haven't been to the one in Daphne but I like the ones in Dothan, Montgomery and Birmingham.

It will be really nice to have an outdoors place near where I live in Cordova Park.

Unfortunately, they do not sell handguns though.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

For the OP, Dick's=your standard/generic big box sporting goods store. It's not like Bass Pro. Outdoors (fishing and hunting) equipment is just a small part of it.

Most of the stores are devoted to baseball, football, basketball, golf, tennis, shoes (athletic shoes, boots, sandals, etc.), treadmills and exercise equipment, generic camping stuff, etc. A lot of sports apparel. They might try to tweak some things to appeal to the local market.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to one up North, cant remember where....soso but glad to have one here....just another option for the guys if the spousal units drag us off to the mall.... AAR, if I knew ya, I'd probably be pickin on ya.... I'd edit that post ASAP or you will never hear the end of it.....lol


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

no woryz said:


> Went to one up North, cant remember where....soso but glad to have one here....just another option for the guys if the spousal units drag us off to the mall.... AAR, if I knew ya, I'd probably be pickin on ya.... I'd edit that post ASAP or you will never hear the end of it.....lol


Hahaha...just noticed that.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Too funny


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The biggest thing they bring are JOBS JOBS JOBS Thanks For selecting Pensacola.

At DICK'S Sporting Goods, we're in the midst of an expansion kick, opening new stores, and providing opportunities for careers to grow faster too. The quickest way to learn just how exciting it is to work at DICK'S is to step into one of our stores. Within our walls, you'll find employees who are as passionate about what they do as the day they started, as well as specialty stores all located under one roof. 

From fairway woods to the backwoods, there's plenty here to be excited about. Our Sportsman's Lodge offers everything for hunting, fishing, hiking, water sports and camping, while golfers enjoy a Pro Shop that boasts a premium selection. Sportswear lovers will find a separate department designed specifically for them, offering a huge selection of both footwear and apparel. We've even got an indoor track where runners can test gear before purchase.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a gloried Sports Authority with guns. Been to a few, sales associates know about as much as Academy's which is almost zero.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Great store and competitively priced, wish we could get something like it here. Funny in Destin we have a Bass Pro and no other hunting stores, looks like a local shop would come here instead of competing with the big box stores there.


Not to much hunting goes on in Destin, it would go under if that's all they sold.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Been to several of these stores. Prices same as Bass Pro and not much fishing gear/boating. I would not waste the time.
As far as knowledge they went out with the maw and paw fishing stores because everyone would not support them.:devil2:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I completely support Free Enterprise and welcome any competition for my spent Dollar. 

Walk around any "Chain" sporting good store and find someone that works in a department and ask them a technical question about something to do with the department they work in....Fishing = Fishing Related...Hunting = Hunting Related.....and so on. 

You will be hard pressed to get an answer that would come out of one of the guys at one of our locally owned and operated Outdoors Sports Stores. 

You think the guy working the fishing department at Dicks is going to is going to be able to give you the lowdown on Deepdropping like one of the guys at the Local Shop? 

I always laugh thinking about it, but I once seen an Elk Call at the Wal-Mart on Blue Angel Parkway. When someone makes decisions at the corporate office somewhere so far out of touch with the local customer things just don't fit like the Local Guys do it day in and day out. 

Good Luck......Dicks. 



.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

That is all very true Garbo. I did get a great deal on an AL 390 Urika at the Dick's in Birmingham. I think I gave around $600 because it had a nick on the stock.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

AAR said:


> That is all very true Garbo. I did get a great deal on an AL 390 Urika at the Dick's in Birmingham. I think I gave around $600 because it had a nick on the stock.


 
*Don't get me wrong, I stop by when I have a minute and look at the Circus too. I had an appointment in Destin a couple of years ago and had a few minutes to spare and went in the Bass Pro Shop with no intent of buying anything, but just to look. *

*They had 3 Browning A-Bolts, 1-Stalker in .223WSSM, 1- Varmint/Bull in .223WSSM and 1-Stalker in .243WSSM and they were marked "Clearance" and priced at $359.00, $399.00 and $359.00 in the same order. I asked the guy behind the counter if he would work with me if I bought all 3 and he called a lady (Store Mgt) and she asked what I would want to do? I bought all 3 for $750.00, and she was happy to see them go. *

*I stop to brouse as well, but my day in day out dollar goes to the local guys that just seem to take better care of me. *


*.*


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Garbo said:


> *Don't get me wrong, I stop by when I have a minute and look at the Circus too. I had an appointment in Destin a couple of years ago and had a few minutes to spare and went in the Bass Pro Shop with no intent of buying anything, but just to look. *
> 
> *They had 3 Browning A-Bolts, 1-Stalker in .223WSSM, 1- Varmint/Bull in .223WSSM and 1-Stalker in .243WSSM and they were marked "Clearance" and priced at $359.00, $399.00 and $359.00 in the same order. I asked the guy behind the counter if he would work with me if I bought all 3 and he called a lady (Store Mgt) and she asked what I would want to do? I bought all 3 for $750.00, and she was happy to see them go. *
> 
> ...


Well done. Of course, I'm not going to go in there to shoot the breeze like I would at Mike's here in Pcola either. Your point is well made.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

bare bones 24 said:


> My old Nemesis Marmidouche should be excited I understand He loves " DICKS "............................sporting goods I mean.


Is anybody watching the register while you're back there drinking beers in the cooler?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Dick's to me is a so-so store for hunting and fishing supplies. There are actually two of them in my home town of Macon, GA. Both sections are pretty sparse, but the ones back home have a good selection of deer stands and blinds. Now here's the trick to shopping Dick's, take a day off for their black Friday sales and back the truck up for their specials. Two years ago we loaded up 5 15' ladder stands at $39 a piece. Last year, I bought a Savage Edge Camo .270 for $269 out the door. It was supposed to be $269 plus tax, but the display was the only one left by the time I got there. Here's a link to their BF sales for last year. The new one's aren't up yet. They also have unadvertised door busters so I'll give a thumbs up for one day a year anyway...

http://www.blackfriday2011.com/ads/dicks-sporting-goods-black-friday-ads


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well hope there is no kohls or staples around....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

kelly1 said:


> Well hope there is no kohls or staples around....


:notworthy::lol::lol::notworthy:


----------



## Swampman (Feb 10, 2012)

Dick's has excellent prices on ammo and firearms.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been to the one in Daphne and I was not impressed. I'll stick to Academy.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

nathan70 said:


> Not as bad as walmart though. They don't have a clue.


That's not entirely true. There is a guy at the hwy29 Wally World that knows his stuff. Big time outdoors. I do agree though most of
Them have NO clue.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep it local. We survived this long without "Dicks"...


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Every one I ever went in seemed overpriced compared to Academy. Just my two cents. I will stick with Acedemy.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Greenjeans said:


> Every one I ever went in seemed overpriced compared to Academy. Just my two cents. I will stick with Acedemy.


That's my expirences as well... Academy is way better....


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

*dicks*

I thought I heard that Academy was actually going to move to the Cordova mall. Guess that got scrapped.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

My daughter lives in Gastonia NC. They have a Dicks there so I went in to check it out a few months back. It reminded me a lot of Sports Authority in Pensacoal, but with guns.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Academy is actually moving to the old University Mall. Tons of construction going on over there


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Just my ntbho, but Academy in Pensacola has a huge selection of lures...

P_


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*We have em here in louisvile*

And i cant wait to get to Florida on vacation so I can go to Academy....If that doesn't tell you something...I would rather order online from Academy than drive to Dix five minutes away

Doggfish

Your best friend you have never met yet

:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am a very knowledgable person in Fishing/Camping and not so much in hunting, and I applied to get a job in the Dick's sportsman section, and did not even get an interview. I don't think they are really looking for people that have expierence in these sections just someone that can work all the days that they want them too and thats about it. Last time I stepped in the one here (Myrtle Beach, SC) that I applied at, the person working that section had no clue what to do for someone purchasing a gun, and had to call the store manager to help him with the paper work. 

I sometimes just like to have a quick chat with a couple of the employees just to see how much that they actually know... and most of the times I just want to shake my head and ask them where they learned the stuff they know about fishing. 

In the Bass Pro, the guys were giving advice to another guy to put a Trevala jigging rod with a bigger sized Tyrnos... Like a Tyrnos 30 2speed, just for bottom fishing. The guy had no idea what jigging was.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Any competition is good...


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Dicks is nothing more than another Sports Authority type store. The employees have no clue. Last time I walked into a Dicks, I saw walleye lures here on the West Central coast of Florida. I work in a tackle store and had a guy walk in with a conventional rod and a spinning reel  . 
He told me the guy at Dicks told him this outfit would be good for grouper.
We do not have an Academy in our area and I have no idea what they are like and cannot compare them


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure that combo casted well. Sounds like a cluster to me.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Dick's sporting goods sucks! I'm from bonifay so i frequent Dothan, Al a lot and I usually go to the Dick's there just to kill time, but they are finally getting an Academy almost next door to it and it might very well put dick's out of business! The only thing that dick's has going for them is their golf shop, but then again who gives a crap about golf. That's for yuppie boys!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Every black friday, Dicks has buy one, get one half off on all ammunition. Pretty dang good deal if you ask me. Hard to find deals on hunting ammo.


----------



## bmiller1986 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Jobs for Dicks Sporting Goods?*

Can anyone give me information about where I can apply for a Job at Dicks? I tried the website but they do not have the Pensacola location on there at the moment, I don't know if maybe there is a number I can call, or a location I can go to fill one out at or not. I want to start now, I'm sure they will be getting a lot of applications, but I am really interested in working for this company, it seems really fun! Any imformation would be helpful! Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

we've got them and I don't care for them at all....but that's just me...maybe depends on the store....there is one that is 2 stories high with a lot more of a selection in it the others are a lot smaller....priced high unless on sale or end of the year clearances
I am looking forward to the Cabela's coming to town, in the near future


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

they are like academy, but you cant get any help with anything. they are expensive and usually dont have anything stocked on there shelves. been in there a few times and wasnt pleased. Called about a lews reel, they checked and said they had one in stock and i got there and it was the wrong one. even tho i gave them the part number. Ill stick with BPS


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

From what I've heard a lot of oeople LOVE dicks..........ahem


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Academy does have a lot of great deals on hand guns. But if I have any questions on the particular gun I plan to purchase, I do my research BEFORE going to buy it. With Mike's and such, I don't really have to worry about that.

And don't forget, they are building a HUGE Academy in the University Mall lot. (the store on Davis will be moving to the location)

But, of all of the three major sporting goods stores, Bass Pro rocks. I always have to go check out the aquarium.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*Academy*

I work at Academy in Pensacola in the hunting and fishing department, have for six years. I'll agree with those of you that think there are some people working there don't have a clue about what's going on. You'd better get used to it though. Those are the same clueless individuals that will be running the country some day. The hiring pool is so shallow that you have take what you can get. Academy advertised on line and locally looking for people to hire. I posted it here on the forum a couple of times but evidently none of the so called local experts needed a job. As a matter of fact they're still hiring so if you're interested in a job go on line and fill out an application, then call the store and ask to speak to the manager that is over what ever department you're interested in working in. The new store is going to be a nice addition to the community. It's going to be about twice the size and will have a golf pro shop with a range as well as an archery shop with a shooting lane.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> From what I've heard a lot of oeople LOVE dicks..........ahem


Yea i bet theyll get lots of business around memorial day from the beach. They better have a lot of reel lube in stock.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

When I lived in SC, Dicks was the closest store to me. I hated it. Overpriced and limited hunting and fishing products. The only times I wanted to go in there was after each season to get the clearance stuff. Because that's when the prices became reasonable. 

If you are looking for customer service, you better not go to any big store. Hit up the small local stores for that. But if you research your stuff before you want to buy and know somewhere like Academy has what you are looking for, you will usually save some money. I am just glad to be back in the area and in driving distance for Academy.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bought a Kayak and a couple of paddles at Dicks this past spring. They have pretty good sale prices.


----------



## tidebow (Nov 17, 2012)

Got a great deal on some Black Cloud steel shot at the local Dick's last month and their ammo selection was pretty decent. On the other hand, I was shopping for "evil black rifle" for my dad and nobody in the store knew an M4 from an M&M. The only "box store" i ever really was impressed with was the Sportsman's Warehouse in Grand Junction Colorado. Every department had employees that were at least familiar with the products they carried


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

They are building one up here by where i live too. I didn't know much about them, so i asked about them on one of the other sites i visit, the general answer was don't get to excited about it, i was told that they aren't into hunting and fishing stuff very much. that is just what i heard.

Kevin


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought Dick's was already here.... I know I have to deal with one ever now and then... oh wait, your talking about the sporting goods store... sorry...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

gator7_5 said:


> ..at Cordova Mall in 2013 according to the PNJ. Anyone ever been to one? Is it like Bass Pro with less hunting stuff?
> 
> http://www.pnj.com/article/20111107...rdova-Mall?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


Don't get too excited. Ours has a moderate amount of fishing supplies, less hunting supplies, limited long guns and no hand guns. The do have lots of clothes and sporting goods. They are like a pretty Academy with less stuff.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't remember but is there a building they are going to renovate or build new?
Simon Malls is still claiming spring/summer 2013 opening.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, Bass Pro rocks...but Academy has them beat on tackle prices. I have found Academy prices similar to Wal-Mart on many fishing items. When I visit Pensacola I aways hit Academy. Wasn't aware of the new story at University, but will be looking forward to it's opening.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Dicks is an overpriced shit of a store.. I would shop at Academy WAAAYYYY before I would ever spend my money at a dicks again. It was the only outdoor store when I was stationed in NC. I would say its worse then a Sports Authority


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Mfeldman said:


> Dicks is an overpriced shit of a store.. I would shop at Academy WAAAYYYY before I would ever spend my money at a dicks again. It was the only outdoor store when I was stationed in NC. I would say its worse then a Sports Authority



Speaking of Sports Authority, how the hell is the one here in Pensacola still able to stay open?! Never see more than 10 cars in the parking lot at once.. The corporate office must be huge optimists... :thumbup:

What I will say that I like about them is that they are the only place in town that I've seen carry The North Face gear.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I visied the new Dick's in Tallahassee a couple of weeks ago. It was just a visit. Didn't buy anything after I saw the prices. 

I did learn Bass Pro is reported to be going into Tallahassee out by Cosco. They are taking over a huge vacant building that Sportsmans Warehouse built, but it didn't last.


----------

